# Gecko Enclosure Pictures



## 1131035 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, I thought I would put this thread together to see peoples gecko enclosures. I hope there will be a few and some interesting ones as well.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 3, 2011)

Heres one I built for my thick tails.






And a repost of Castle Marmskull


----------



## 1131035 (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks great, I love the castle


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## 1131035 (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks like you have a lot, what type of geckos and do any of them have heat?


----------



## Trench (Dec 3, 2011)

1131035 said:


> Looks like you have a lot, what type of geckos and do any of them have heat?


yes the rope stuff on the back wall is heat cord


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 3, 2011)

This enclosure was provided by our local council free of charge (without instruction manual). It was OK but the lid mechanism could do with improvement.


----------



## 1131035 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry, what is the last picture of?
Is it an escapee?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 4, 2011)

Wheelie bin
poor thing.


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 4, 2011)

I keep my male O.Marmorata in this one!


----------



## Gibblore (Dec 4, 2011)

Baby thickies





Northern spotted Breeding Group


----------



## Digitaliss (Dec 4, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Baby thickies
> 
> 
> 
> ...




looks like you had a good amount hatch!


----------



## 1131035 (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great, can anyone tell me is it ok to use reptile bark for geckos?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's my thinktail gecko enclosure. I was going to put dividers in the tank and make multiple tanks, but I tried it out with it like this and the geckos love it, they explore every inch of it every day. One side is red desert sand and the other side is Kritters crumble.


----------



## 1131035 (Dec 4, 2011)

That is awesome!, for those who use heat mats, at what times are they on and what temp?

Thanks


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Dec 4, 2011)

I new you would post in this thread Shannon!


----------



## Pilbarensis (Dec 7, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


>



What a rack of reptiles! What geckos have you got in there?


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 7, 2011)

ScottyHerps said:


> What a rack of reptiles! What geckos have you got in there?



Knob tailed geckos and golden tailed geckos


----------



## RileysGeckos (Jul 9, 2012)

how big should an enclosure be if i want to breed velvets or golden tails or spikey tails


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 9, 2012)

^I bought a book called "Keeping and breeding Australian lizards" edited Mike Swan,
and it saved me asking a lot of unnecessary questions of the forum users.
Justsayin.


----------



## RileysGeckos (Jul 9, 2012)

but do you have the answer to questions and should i be using heat matts?


----------



## GeneticProject (Jul 12, 2012)

Just a couple of my racks.

They are a little empty at the moment but usually overflowing come breeding season.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 12, 2012)

Strophurus (with sticks) and Thicktail enclosures


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 12, 2012)

One of mine I took pics of tonight..






And the lizard...


----------



## caliherp (Jul 13, 2012)

Some Rhacodactylus setups.

Eublepharsus macularius setup


----------

